# Enclosure size.



## 8legsletsbefriends (May 22, 2016)

Hey guys hope everyone is well.  I'm looking to get a 
Brachypelma albopilosum from bugzuk I'm wondering what size Enclosure will i need for the T it's listed as having a 3cm-4.5cm leg span. May seem abit of a silly question but I'd rather the T be comfortable


----------



## chanda (May 22, 2016)

For now, if the spider only has a 3-4.5 cm leg span, you can keep it in a cricket keeper or other small cage, but eventually it will want something a bit bigger.

I have my mature female B. albopilosum in a 12x12x6 cage and she's doing quite well in that. She's not terribly active and spends most of her time in her hide or hanging out in front of it. I have other, similarly-sized tarantulas in 5 gallon cages (14x8x10) - but they don't need the height. I wish now that I'd purchased the 14x8x6 cages instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends (May 22, 2016)

Hey Chanda thank you for the quick response and great advice . Funny thing is  I literally ordered a cricket keeper for the crickets an hour ago!  It's no longer for the crickets . 

Im also reading it's best to keep substrate a little moist? Would you recommend this?


----------



## EggMcMuffin (May 22, 2016)

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Hey guys hope everyone is well.  I'm looking to get a
> Brachypelma albopilosum from bugzuk I'm wondering what size Enclosure will i need for the T it's listed as having a 3cm-4.5cm leg span. May seem abit of a silly question but I'd rather the T be comfortable


Something about 2x the T's leg span is fine, not to much height. as the T could fall and hurt it's self or die. If the enclosure is quite high, just add more substrate. At that size it will most likely burrow, as mine has.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin (May 22, 2016)

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Hey Chanda thank you for the quick response and great advice . Funny thing is  I literally ordered a cricket keeper for the crickets an hour ago!  It's no longer for the crickets .
> 
> Im also reading it's best to keep substrate a little moist? Would you recommend this?


I keep mine on dry sub, I mist once a week. Also don't forget a water dish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends (May 22, 2016)

EggMcMuffin said:


> Something about 2x the T's leg span is fine, not to much height. as the T could fall and hurt it's self or die. If the enclosure is quite high, just add more substrate. At that size it will most likely burrow, as mine has.


I was just watching a video on You Tube the B.Alpo was also burrowing so i will make sure to use plenty of substrate , thanks for the advice . Also do you have a picture off your set up you could post?


----------



## EggMcMuffin (May 22, 2016)

Sure. This is how I keep my B. Albo, she is around 3cm. So might be a little smaller than yours. But cheap enclosures like these deli containers are good for young T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin (May 22, 2016)

Is this going to be your first T? Because if it is, Brachypelma are quite slow growing. A B. Albopilosum that size won't be mature for a few years. You may want to spend a bit more money and get a larger one. Unless you are looking forward to watching it grow from a sling. Which is one of the best things about the hobby IMO. Just saying you may want a larger T first, then get the sling. But it is up to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends (May 22, 2016)

Thanks alot for posting pictures dude! This will be my 2nd T , I have a Sub adult G.Poteri i got her in December and shes great! I have had the itch to get another T since the day she arrived lol. Yeah i cant wait to watch him/her grow i have heard its one of the best things in the hobby too , cant wait to see it for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin (May 22, 2016)

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Thanks alot for posting pictures dude! This will be my 2nd T , I have a Sub adult G.Poteri i got her in December and shes great! I have had the itch to get another T since the day she arrived lol. Yeah i cant wait to watch him/her grow i have heard its one of the best things in the hobby too , cant wait to see it for myself


Welcome to the hobby! And the forum! I guarantee this won't be your last T. I started 2 years ago and am now up to 37.


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends (May 22, 2016)

Thanks its great to be here! Awesome , 37 that's the dream lol 

Cheers for all the advice this morning aswell man , much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (May 22, 2016)

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Hey Chanda thank you for the quick response and great advice . Funny thing is  I literally ordered a cricket keeper for the crickets an hour ago!  It's no longer for the crickets .
> 
> Im also reading it's best to keep substrate a little moist? Would you recommend this?


No. My juvie likes it dry. Sometimes I tip the water dish. She likes that. She also likes to swim in it. Have fun. Mine's got a goofy personality and sometimes cruises around her house, laying down silk as she goes.


----------



## EulersK (May 22, 2016)

crone said:


> No. My juvie likes it dry. Sometimes I tip the water dish. She likes that. She also likes to swim in it. Have fun. Mine's got a goofy personality and sometimes cruises around her house, laying down silk as she goes.


Definitely depends on where you live. My albos don't do well with dry substrate at all - they always have a slightly damp corner, especially the younger ones. I can count on one hand the species that I keep on "bone dry" substrate, and this is not one of them. However, if you live in a more humid climate, I can certainly see never moistening the substrate.


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends (May 23, 2016)

I live in south london , definitely not a humid climate lol. So would you recommend dry substrate with a damp corner? My G.Porteri hates water with a passion lol


----------



## Crone Returns (May 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Definitely depends on where you live. My albos don't do well with dry substrate at all - they always have a slightly damp corner, especially the younger ones. I can count on one hand the species that I keep on "bone dry" substrate, and this is not one of them. However, if you live in a more humid climate, I can certainly see never moistening the substrate.


Interesting. My B. albopilosum hates damp substrate. She likes the corner where her water dish is, and will tolerate the damp spillover water in that area. However, she really loves the dry substrate. She loves to swim in her water dish. But she's told me in no uncertain terms that dry substrate doesn't cling to her legs the vile way damp does.


----------

